# Discovery Bar Issue



## ecoblue (Jan 2, 2009)

My TiVo Roamio Plus and Mini 2 recently updated to software version 20.4.7. 

Ever since the update, the Discovery Bar on the Mini is missing in action, with a blank space where it should be. I even did a Clear and Delete Everything to try to bring it back, but that didn't work. All other functions appear to be working normally.

Anyone else having this issue? (Yes, I have contacted TiVo support.)


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Not seeing that issue on my end. Do you have any other TiVo's in the house you can use as the host for the mini and see if the discovery bar returns? Have you tried the HDUI reset of thugs down thumbs up play play?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Or a reboot of the box, or its connected Roamio, or the router? All things I would have tried before C&DE. Maybe you did them and did not elaborate in your OP?


----------



## ecoblue (Jan 2, 2009)

I only have the Roamio Plus and the one Mini, so I can't try another host to see if it makes a difference.

I have reset the HDUI a few times. I've also forced a few daily calls on the Mini and Roamio Plus. Oddly enough, if I unplug the Mini's network connection (MoCA), I do get the network disconnection error message where the Discovery Bar should be.

I've also rebooted all the devices on my home network with no change.

Doing the Clear and Delete Everything on the Mini was a last resort because I had tried everything else I could think of. I do not plan to do a Clear and Delete Everything on the Roamio Plus--too many shows left to watch.

Ultimately, I realize this isn't a huge issue. I was curious if anyone else had ever experienced this issue and how it was resolved.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the same issue, except the space is blue, not white. I am assuming it will just come back on its own. I have heard of that before... In the meantime, I don't care enough to do anything other than let you know you aren't crazy.


----------



## ecoblue (Jan 2, 2009)

It's good to know I have some company... To confirm, the space where it should be just shows the blue background. Strange issue indeed.



h2oskierc said:


> I have the same issue, except the space is blue, not white. I am assuming it will just come back on its own. I have heard of that before... In the meantime, I don't care enough to do anything other than let you know you aren't crazy.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

ecoblue said:


> It's good to know I have some company... To confirm, the space where it should be just shows the blue background. Strange issue indeed.


Eh, must have been hallucinating, sorry, don't know where I got white from.


----------



## ecoblue (Jan 2, 2009)

I contacted TiVo support by email around 11pm last night and got an email response by 5pm tonight. Unfortunately, the steps in the response did not resolve my issue. I'm not going to give up, so I will reply and see what the next steps are.


----------



## ecoblue (Jan 2, 2009)

The next step turned out to be calling TiVo support on the phone, which I had the time to do today.

The support person was very friendly and knowledgeable.
When it became clear that it wasn't going to be a straightforward fix, he contacted another tier of support, which informed him that they have had some reports of this issue and that it appears to be related to the 20.4.7 update.

The support person I was working with added additional case notes and sent it off to the other tier of support to be researched further and resolved.


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

I am having this issue as well on my mini - blue blank space on discovery bar.


----------



## ecoblue (Jan 2, 2009)

If you haven't already done so, I would recommend contacting TiVo support. If more people come forward with this issue, the more likely they are to fix this issue quickly, IMO.



dmbpj said:


> I am having this issue as well on my mini - blue blank space on discovery bar.


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

ecoblue said:


> If you haven't already done so, I would recommend contacting TiVo support. If more people come forward with this issue, the more likely they are to fix this issue quickly, IMO.


I was planning to call today


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL if I had this issue I'd consider it an upgrade, not something to contact Tivo about given that the bar is a useless waste of space that could be used for longer lists in My Shows.


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL if I had this issue I'd consider it an upgrade, not something to contact Tivo about given that the bar is a useless waste of space that could be used for longer lists in My Shows.


The bar is just missing. The space is blank and blue. It is not used for extra space in My Shows, which I agree would be welcome.


----------



## ecoblue (Jan 2, 2009)

The Discovery Bar on my mini has returned! Has anybody else's?


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

ecoblue said:


> The Discovery Bar on my mini has returned! Has anybody else's?


It is back for me as well.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

dmbpj said:


> The bar is just missing. The space is blank and blue.


Yeah but that's still an upgrade.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yeah but that's still an upgrade.


Yes, it's really nice to get that junk off the screen when we get an update. If only there were a way to make that improvement permanent.


----------

